# Shelby built Western Flyer Camelback Patina Alive



## Kato (Nov 18, 2021)

I bought this from fellow CABE'r @Wards Guy.. back in July and had to see if there was any of the original paint hiding under all the krustyness..............had to try the naval jelly / WD40 / steel wool treatment.
Got it all done but haven't been feeling to swift lately so I asked my buddy @OZ1972 with help putting it back together and getting it tuned up.......which he did and it's much appreciated !!!!   I liked the krusty look from before but I think taking the chance paid off on this one.
For being a 85 year old bike and being a bit odd it's just how I like them.
Hope you all like it - I think it turned out killer!!


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2021)

Kato said:


> I bought this from fellow CABE'r @Wards Guy.. back in July and had to see if there was any of the original paint hiding under all the krustyness..............had to try the naval jelly / WD40 / steel wool treatment.
> Got it all done but haven't been feeling to swift lately so I asked my buddy @OZ1972 with help putting it back together and getting it tuned up.......which he did and it's much appreciated !!!!   I liked the krusty look from before but I think taking the chance paid off on this one.
> For being a 85 year old bike and being a bit odd it's just how I like them.
> Hope you all like it - I think it turned out killer!!
> ...



I definitely like it!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 18, 2021)

Wow! Great job. I’m glad you like it! Love the color!!


----------



## Kato (Nov 18, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Wow! Great job. I’m glad you like it! Love the color!!



Thanks - I just had to take the chance and see if there was any paint hiding underneath the krust.
I may try a set of black walls just to see how they look but I think the ones on it are the way to go.
Appreciate you selling me a kool bike !!!


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2021)

Kato said:


> Thanks - I just had to take the chance and see if there was any paint hiding underneath the krust.
> I may try a set of black walls just to see how they look but I think the ones on it are the way to go.
> Appreciate you selling me a kool bike !!!



Are these 26 inch or 28?


----------



## Kato (Nov 18, 2021)

ian said:


> Are these 26 inch or 28?



26"


----------



## kreika (Nov 18, 2021)

Am I crazy or do I see a tank on it in one pic?


----------



## Kato (Nov 19, 2021)

kreika said:


> Am I crazy or do I see a tank on it in one pic?



Kreika - nope you're not crazy..........it has a tank in the pic but it's not on it now.
               Trying to decide if trying to do a patina paintjob to match the rest of the bike is worth a shot
                I sort of like the way it looks without it.


----------



## stezell (Nov 24, 2021)

I dig the odd ones as well @Kato, cool bike man!
Sean


----------



## Kato (Nov 25, 2021)

My buddy @OZ1972  just dropped the bike back off..........turned out just like I'd hoped 
Naval jelly actually ate the crusty chrome that was left on the head badge and left the copper........which I think is part of the process in chroming?
Pretty sure they copper the piece and then chrome over the copper?

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving !!!!


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2021)

That bike came out great!


----------



## Kato (Nov 25, 2021)

Boris said:


> That bike came out great!



@Boris - Now it's complete..........1 of the bikes I'd planned on using a Rogue Warrior reflector on !!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 25, 2021)

Love the bike & the badge both are amazing  !!!!!


----------

